# CarChem Sale - Last Chance



## CarChem (Mar 12, 2014)

15% OFF OUR ENTIRE EBAY STORE!

Here is a great chance to grab a deal on your favourite Car-Chem products. No codes needed, simply visit https://www.ebay.co.uk/str/chemgroup
Ends at 10AM on the 30th August.
Don't miss out!


----------

